# Jeff Teague...PG of the future?



## BlakeJesus




----------



## roux

stupid hawks matching that offer sheet...he looks good, real good


----------



## Basel

He's having a great start to the season. I thought he was decent last season but didn't expect this sort of start from him. ATL has been raving about him since the season started.


----------



## BlakeJesus

He's made clear progressions the past few years, he might really be this good.


----------



## RollWithEm

His biggest improvement in my eyes is the patience he shows in the pick and roll. He really waits as long as possible to let the play develop to get maximum value out of each possession.

http://www.nba.com/video/games/hawks/2013/11/10/0021300086-orl-atl-teague-assist.nba/index.html


----------



## ATLien

I wonder how much is this him maturing, developing as a pro and how much is the new coach and/or players around him. He's only 25.

Whenever I tweet about him, his girlfriend, or side piece, or groupie, always favorites or RT's, lol. Thought that was funny.


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> His biggest improvement in my eyes is the patience he shows in the pick and roll. He really waits as long as possible to let the play develop to get maximum value out of each possession.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/video/games/hawks/2013/11/10/0021300086-orl-atl-teague-assist.nba/index.html


RWE says this - two days later, this article:



> Jeff Teague is off to a career-best start and he has been key to Atlanta's excellent start offensively. His success in pick and roll situations has been a big piece of the puzzle offensively for the Hawks.
> 
> Per MySynergySports.com 44 percent of Jeff Teague's offensive plays come in the pick and roll as the ball handler. He is currently 22nd in the league averaging .83 points per possession. As a team, the Hawks are fourth in the NBA averaging .83 points per possession when the ball handler takes the shot in screen and roll situations. That is a number that has been on the climb after a weeks worth of strong performances against the Philadelphia 76ers and the New York Knicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above we have a standard pick and roll involving Jeff Teague and Al Horford. Raymond Felton gets caught up in Horford's screen but as you can see Andrea Bargnani is not even looking at Teague who is coming off of the pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the play develops, you can see Teague has begun to gather at the free throw line and Bargnani has taken himself completely out of the play. He created such a gap between himself, Horford and Teague that Felton is able to slide between and almost recovers on Teague.


http://www.peachtreehoops.com/2013/...-atlanta-hawks-pick-and-roll-mike-budenholzer


----------



## zanshadow

His biggest improvement is having no Josh Smith as your sidekick. Nearly all of us saw this coming, uprise in his Raw Stats.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I was listening to an NBA podcast that talked about how the Atlanta head coach was showing a lot of similarities in approach to the Spurs, having Teague play the aggressive PG role, Horford as the do it all big man who is a consistent player with big play ability, and role players who do very specific things like Korver and Millsap.

The Hawks are and always will be their own team, but if this guy ends up being a high quality coach who can instill a culture, that could be a really positive step for the franchise.


----------



## Diable

When Teague was at Wake Forest he was a poor distributor, that is being kind too. He used to have the sort of game where it was always best if he just attacked the rim, because he would turn the ball over so much trying to pass. I really did not think he could be a good point guard when he was there, the improvement he's made is very impressive.


----------



## RollWithEm

Diable said:


> When Teague was at Wake Forest he was a poor distributor, that is being kind too. He used to have the sort of game where it was always best if he just attacked the rim, because he would turn the ball over so much trying to pass. I really did not think he could be a good point guard when he was there, the improvement he's made is very impressive.


I agree with you and am equally shocked. This came out of nowhere.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Teague has definitely exceeded my expectations as well, I did not expect his passing ability/court vision to grow into what it has. He has refined his game, and really succeeded with more opportunities.


----------



## BlakeJesus

It seems like the love for him is dwindling a bit, but at the same time, this team is playing without it's best player. 

His name came up again around the trade deadline, though obviously he's staying put. I think there's a chance he gets moved in one of the upcoming years though, especially if Dennis Schroeder improves.


----------



## RollWithEm

Those who are souring on him clearly didn't watch this game: http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400489700

Without Horford or Millsap, Teague showed that he is not scared to penetrate the paint relentlessly and lead his team to victory. He's still a valuable asset to Danny Ferry. I don't think he will be cast aside as an afterthought. It will take some real value coming back for any team to snag Teague.


----------



## ATLien

Most believe Danny Ferry isn't sold on Teague, he just didn't have much of a choice to keep him. He's OK. It is disappointing how much of a drop off in Teague's game without Horford around.

Schroeder has been disappointing as well, but he's young.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think Teague/Schroeder is good enough to build with going forward, and Teague is a quality starter now who should be comfortable shifting into a PG/SG role off the bench if Schroeder develops into our starting PG.


----------



## ATLien

He is too good to come off the bench. Teague is our PG of the future unless an amazing trade opportunity presents itself.


----------



## ATLien

For example, something like this:

Russell Westbrook and Steven Adams for Atlanta’s Al Horford and Jeff Teague.

Surely the Thunder would hate to give up Westbrook and the promising Adams, but if the Hawks eliminate the Pacers, and then beat the Wizards to reach the Conference Finals, it’s highly unlikely Atlanta would do something like this. And as others have mentioned, the Hawks will have cap room next summer for Danny Ferry to make a move. Horford and Millsap are similar with Millsap being the better offensive player. Horford has had injury issues, but he’s only 27.

http://thebiglead.com/2014/05/01/if...e-are-three-deals-that-might-make-some-sense/


----------



## ATLien

Schroeder hasn't shown enough to be considered the future of anything, but he's still very young.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> For example, something like this:
> 
> Russell Westbrook and Steven Adams for Atlanta’s Al Horford and Jeff Teague.
> 
> Surely the Thunder would hate to give up Westbrook and the promising Adams, but if the Hawks eliminate the Pacers, and then beat the Wizards to reach the Conference Finals, it’s highly unlikely Atlanta would do something like this. And as others have mentioned, the Hawks will have cap room next summer for Danny Ferry to make a move. Horford and Millsap are similar with Millsap being the better offensive player. Horford has had injury issues, but he’s only 27.
> 
> http://thebiglead.com/2014/05/01/if...e-are-three-deals-that-might-make-some-sense/


The best chance of this happening is if Indy and Memphis advance to round 2.


----------



## HKF

Schroeder hasn't proven he's even better than Shelvin Mack yet. Let's slow down on him taking Teague's job.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I did say IF Schroeder develops, not WHEN. He was 19 when we drafted him, he doesn't have to look like a starter as a rookie to be a starter in two or three years.


----------



## ATLien

We were hearing good things in the summer league, but in what little I've seen of him on the court, he hasn't been impressive at all. ****in' summer league, man.

Why did Milwaukee have to turn down Ferry's trade of the #16 and #17 pick for the #15 pick...


----------



## Diable

When Teague was at Wake Forest I would have bet you every penny I had that he would never be as good as he's played this year. He's been one of the best guards in the East so far this year.


----------

